# Brightest LED reverse light that doesn't require a relay?



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi guys,
Late last year I bought a Backup Buddy, love it, but this year I'm adding salting and so the BB won't work. Looking at rigging up a stake pocket mount using a stake pocket tie down (found that using the search) and I'd like to just wire into the reverse lights. I don't see me needing to turn them on except in reverse.

I really like the looks of the SoundOff Par 36 1000 lumen lights, but this part of the installation instructions doesn't do much for me:

"See diagram below for required electrical
connections. Connect the RED wire to
+Vdc through a customer supplied 5A
fuse and switch. Connect the BLACK wire
to a reliable ground."

Does that mean it can be wired to the reverse lights using a 5A inline fuse? Not really using a switch. 

If not, what would be a bright LED light that could just be wired to the reverse lights?

Thanks


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

OK I just read all 9 pages of the "DDM lighting" thread and saw a post in there that they don't require a relay. So that probably answered my question.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

justgeorge;1354016 said:


> OK I just read all 9 pages of the "DDM lighting" thread and saw a post in there that they don't require a relay. So that probably answered my question.


Correct, no relay needed.


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

Which Back up Buddy do you have? Would you want to sell it?


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Invapd,
Just sent you a "visitor message", couldn't find where to send you a PM (probably because you're new to the site).


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i got a pair of extra steak pocket tie downs...if ya haven't bought already...bought 4 for a 2 light project. 

building a quick 3 way switch harness with relay is not hard at all....

switch works like 

UP = lights on in any gear
CENTER = no lights in any gear
DOWN = lights on in REVERSE only...

its very easy to build...one relay and one switch....some wire...

email me


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks picked up the stake pockets at Tractor Supply today, $4 each. Ordered the lights (decided to go with the Ebay version of the HDD 1350 lumen lights), $76 includes 2-day UPS shipping for 2 lights.

The more I think about it I might give the relay and switch a try - I might be blinding my neighbors when I back out of my driveway, probably would be handy to turn them off now and then. I'll email you. I'll be running wires along the frame and into the cab anyway to install the spreader controls what's a couple more wires?

thanks


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

justgeorge;1354613 said:


> Thanks picked up the stake pockets at Tractor Supply today, $4 each. Ordered the lights (decided to go with the Ebay version of the HDD 1350 lumen lights), $76 includes 2-day UPS shipping for 2 lights.
> 
> The more I think about it I might give the relay and switch a try - I might be blinding my neighbors when I back out of my driveway, probably would be handy to turn them off now and then. I'll email you. I'll be running wires along the frame and into the cab anyway to install the spreader controls what's a couple more wires?
> 
> thanks


Where is the ebay page you found your lights at, thanks


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280761486893&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1123

This listing is for the spot version but he has the flood version too. He told me just to request the flood version at checkout.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

wish I saw that auction prob take me a month to get them from ddm tuning.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

Have you received the lights yet? Seems too good of a deal to be true. Let me know what you think of them. What brand are they?


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Kwise;1358204 said:


> Have you received the lights yet? Seems too good of a deal to be true. Let me know what you think of them. What brand are they?


Got them on Friday, super fast shipping. No brand name visible, over on the "DDM Tuning" thread the guys there say they are the same thing. I'm going to wire them up temporarily just to see them, I'll post some pics.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

justgeorge;1354684 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280761486893&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1123
> 
> This listing is for the spot version but he has the flood version too. He told me just to request the flood version at checkout.


I just checked out the ebay auction and he has 27 watt versions available. He didn't state the number of lumens for these, but they should be around 2K lumens each. 

Fran


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

I just bought the 27watters from him. I will let you how they look when they show up


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

justgeorge;1358624 said:


> Got them on Friday, super fast shipping. No brand name visible, over on the "DDM Tuning" thread the guys there say they are the same thing. I'm going to wire them up temporarily just to see them, I'll post some pics.


You just specified a flood version at checkout?


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Kwise;1359905 said:


> You just specified a flood version at checkout?


That's what he told me to do, I had contacted him earlier via the "ask seller a question about this item". You might do that first to make sure he still has the flood version. He hasn't been more than 6 or 8 hours responding to any email and shipped the same day I did the buy it now.


----------



## Winex4902 (Oct 25, 2008)

s&mll;1359732 said:


> I just bought the 27watters from him. I will let you how they look when they show up


 Did you ever get them hooked up? I am curious to see how they look.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

I did I will take some pictures tonight. 



THEY ARE BRIGHT


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Winex4902;1366186 said:


> Did you ever get them hooked up? I am curious to see how they look.


Here you go These are the 27watt cree leds from ebay. 117 shipped 2 day air

They are very bright. The one picture shows them on during the day. You can see the beams of light on the blacktop.... Now to order a set for the other truck


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Night pics please


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Im using a droid to take pics not a dlsr. I doubt they will come out good but i will try


----------

